# اللهجة السعودية: الداجين



## atchan

معنى الكلمة الملونه: 

ترى مو مثل الشباب الداجين المنتهين والخبووول هع


----------



## rayloom

داجّ لها أكثر من معنى.
هنا معناها "الصايعين" "الداشرين".


----------

